# Catering costing question



## beanpole (Jan 17, 2011)

hello

I am new here and need a little help support and guidance. I am catering a buffet for 200 people and serving 5 different courses and desert/cookies

I have spent years working in kitchens and know how they work! but I have no idea on costing, so the prep and serving etc of this event is a piece of cake but the costing is driving me mad! the budget of the event is low and I am using it to push my new business forward. does any one know any free AND useful programmes to help me from loosing my mind on this one???

the menu I looking to using is

chicken noodle soup

pulled pork, homemeade coleslaw and buns,

mac and cheese

shephards pie

lasagne (could be replaced)

chicken pot pie

salad

cupcake style deserts

any help to help this work would be greatly appreciated

either email here or at [email protected]

I really look forward to your help

thanks in advance


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

that's a pretty entree heavy menu for a "low budget".....sometimes customers need to know they can not expect filet mignon at hamburger prices. 

food costs

Overhead

Labor

*PROFIT


----------

